# 2008 Tundra DC W/ 7.5 mvp



## BLIZARD BUSTERS

This saterday i am going to pick up my new western 7.5 western mvp it is going on my new 2008 tundra dc they told me this is not recommended but if they seen all the **** i do with this truck they would be suprised i put this truck to the test many times already and the toyota deal i bought it from has a 8.5 boss v plow on theres and it works fine i also got the extended warranty that says its void if u snowplow but when i bought it they wrote it into the deal warranty will cover all plowing i will post pics soon as i get it put on might be a week or so i dont know though about how i am going to runa adouble battery setup though i already hava 130 amp alternator but maybe someone on here can help


----------



## Kingwinter

Haha You might have to wait a while for a response.

Very, very few Toyota guys on here.


----------



## YardMedic

Kingwinter;567066 said:


> Haha You might have to wait a while for a response.
> 
> Very, very few Toyota guys on here.


but I think the yota guys (and many others) stopped reading when it was obvious all of his sentences were flowing along terribly without any punctuation.


----------



## BLIZARD BUSTERS

*Got It Today!!!!!!!*

Got It Today Putting It On Tommorrow Wiill Take Pics


----------



## basher

BLIZARD BUSTERS;566940 said:


> i also got the extended warranty that says its void if u snowplow but when i bought it they wrote it into the deal warranty will cover all plowing
> 
> I think you will find that it's a worthless peice of paper.
> 
> how i am going to runa adouble battery setup though i already hava 130 amp alternator but maybe someone on here can help


Use the search feature, this topic has been covered many times.


----------



## toby4492

BLIZARD BUSTERS;566940 said:


> This saterday i am going to pick up my new western 7.5 western mvp it is going on my new 2008 tundra dc they told me this is not recommended but if they seen all the **** i do with this truck they would be suprised i put this truck to the test many times already and the toyota deal i bought it from has a 8.5 boss v plow on theres and it works fine i also got the extended warranty that says its void if u snowplow but when i bought it they wrote it into the deal warranty will cover all plowing i will post pics soon as i get it put on might be a week or so i dont know though about how i am going to runa adouble battery setup though i already hava 130 amp alternator but maybe someone on here can help


----------



## B&B

BLIZARD BUSTERS;566940 said:


> i dont know though about how i am going to run a double battery setup though, i already have a 130 amp alternator but maybe someone on here can help


 I think your going to find that battery reserve power is the least of your concerns.

Any pics yet? How about a side shot with the plow in the air.


----------



## Camden

B&B;570457 said:


> Any pics yet? How about a side shot with the plow in the air.


Why are you asking to see that?


----------



## basher

Camden;570458 said:


> Why are you asking to see that?


Maybe he wants to see how big a tire will fit in the rear wheel wells


----------



## JD Dave

I was thinking of buying a Tundra and puting a 6" lift on it, would that make it better for plowing?


----------



## B&B

JD Dave;570469 said:


> I was thinking of buying a Tundra and puting a 6" lift on it, would that make it better for plowing?


As long as you run a set of 38.5 X 4.5 X 16 Boggers it will.


----------



## JD Dave

B&B;570470 said:


> As long as you run a set of 38.5 X 4.5 X 16 Boggers it will.


That will look sweet with my new Boss V.


----------



## basher

JD Dave;570473 said:


> That will look sweet with my new Boss V.


Pluck that Boss but one of these puppys on it

http://www.hpfairfield.com/american/VPlow.html


----------



## B&B

Any updates? Pics after install?


----------



## iceyman

ya WAT HELL!!


----------



## BLIZARD BUSTERS

*Yes Pics are Coming*

Sorry guys i have been working really long hours lately i do have the plow on but i have been able to get any pics looks really great though i will try this weekend


----------



## sld92e_23

Im sure it will work fine...I am running a fisher on my 2007 tundra dc and it plows better than my previous 2006 chevy 3500 did. Ps. You will find a lot of people on here snickering at you, and the fact that you have a tundra to plow with...don't mind them, they are just ignorant about the new tundra's and assume they are all just bigger tacoma's..But you have to post pics asap


----------



## B&B

sld92e_23;574808 said:


> Im sure it will work fine...I am running a fisher on my 2007 tundra dc


 I'd have to say that is a blanket opinion.

You guys may both run the same truck but your not in the same situation as far as the truck handling the weight of the plow. Blizzards truck is being expected to carry a plow that will be AT A MINIMUM OF *200 lbs heavier *than that of the Fisher your running.Two different situations



sld92e_23;574808 said:


> Ps. You will find a lot of people on here snickering at you, and the fact that you have a tundra to plow with...don't mind them, they are just ignorant about the new tundra's


Agreed, a Tundra makes an excellent plow truck when combined with the _correctly proportionate _plow. No different than any other late model 1/2 ton truck with a comparable FAWR and chassis combination.

And yes, I've plowed with a Tundra before...

Not even Toyota can defy the laws of physics or gravity.


----------



## basher

B&B;574893 said:


> Agreed, a Tundra makes an excellent plow truck when combined with the _correctly proportionate _plow. No different than any other late model 1/2 ton truck with a comparable FAWR and chassis combination.
> 
> Unfortunately the extended cab trucks should have a 8 ft blade which isn't available in a weight class "_correctly proportionate _"
> 
> Not even Toyota can defy the laws of physics or gravity.


Some guys in NASCAR are arguing that.


----------



## Mark13

Any updates???


----------



## matts27

No pics yet??? Saw the new post and was wondering too!!! Get that thing mounted yet???


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

So I decided to ask Toyota about a snow plow prep package and how a plow affected warranty. Here is what I got back...FYI

Thank you for contacting Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc. 

There are a variety of snowplow products sold today by aftermarket manufacturers. Although the Tundra may be suitable for and compatible with certain aftermarket snowplows, Toyota does not make a snowplow for the Tundra and does not evaluate the suitability of its trucks for use as snowplow platforms. Instead, the snowplow manufacturers establish minimum vehicle requirements for their various plow products and they make the determination as to which vehicle platforms are suitable, based on their individual product specifications. You will need to consult with the snowplow manufacturers and sellers concerning the fitness of the Tundra for use with their products.

In determining whether a vehicle like the Tundra is a suitable platform for snowplowing or compatible with a particular snowplow, aftermarket snowplow manufacturers generally consider specifications in such areas as:

Front and Rear Gross Axle Weight Rating (FGAWR and RGAWR),

Payload,

Electrical reserve capacity, and

Engine and transmission cooling capacity. 

Toyota advises caution whenever installing aftermarket parts and accessories because these products have not been tested or certified by Toyota. Snowplows, in particular, add significant additional weight to the front of the vehicle, which may impact vehicle traction, steering, braking and a number of other performance and safety characteristics. You should contact your snowplow manufacturer for more information. In addition, the installation of aftermarket parts and accessories like snowplows can cause premature vehicle wear, component failure or other conditions which are not covered by your new vehicle warranty. Your Owner's Warranty Information booklet can provide you additional information on this subject.

Your email has been documented at our National Headquarters under file #200809150997. If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to contact us.


----------



## basher

So they're saying, it's on you, be careful, might/could void warranty?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

That is the way I see it.


----------



## vtzdriver

That would depend on what 'breaks' and whether they could reasonably claim that it was the plow that caused it.

I find it amusing that in their own ads for Tundra, Toyota shows it plowing!!!!


----------



## basher

vtzdriver;586211 said:


> That would depend on what 'breaks' and whether they could reasonably claim that it was the plow that caused it.
> 
> I find it amusing that in their own ads for Tundra, Toyota shows it plowing!!!!


Same as every other manufacturer. Wonder how the new Nissan Titan will fare?


----------



## Flipper

Yeah they show it plowing as does Ford and Chevy. And if you e-mailed them the same questions you would get the same response.


----------



## B&B

Flipper;586258 said:


> Yeah they show it plowing as does Ford and Chevy. And if you e-mailed them the same questions you would get the same response.


Except unlike Toyota, both Ford and GM (as well as Dodge) do have plow prep packages for there trucks...and do address max upfitter weights and standards. As well as test their own trucks with snow plows on them at times....usually when there's a major chassis or body restructure.


----------



## Flipper

That's true but I was told by a Ford executive once that their "1/2 ton trucks are not designed to be plow trucks." That is in quotes for a reason.

Remember the Tundra is a half ton, not a F350 or 3500. You half to compare it to a F150 or Chevy 1500 and I don't know that Ford and Chevy test plows on those trucks.


----------



## B&B

Flipper;586370 said:


> You half to compare it to a F150 or Chevy 1500 and I don't know that Ford and Chevy test plows on those trucks.


But I do...and yes they do.


----------



## hikeradk

*Tundra*

In the book the Dodge 2500 covers snow plowing, but not the 1500 and its right in the owner's manual in writing no pointing fingers at another manufacturer. My extended warranty also covers plowing with 100 deduct I made my money in the first month let alone the 2 years I have it.


----------



## B&B

Still no pics??


----------



## Jt13speed

Yah what the crap man wheres the pictures?? :angry: Didnt you momma teach you its not nice to tease!!


----------



## BKFC255

I have an 06 f 150 and it has a section telling you how to plow with your truck. And it states we recomend you have plow package and heavy payload package. Key word recomends. So check the owners manual for the truck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Owners Manuals are very generic they seam to cover a few models with each one.
They list options and mention snowplowing even if you have none of those options or are not recommended that you plow with your vehicle.

They recommend you use motor oil too. It's just a recommendation.....
"not recommend" That's a nice way for the MFG to say no...

Really i see no difference between the toyyoda and any new 1/2 ton. 

Funny, you guys pick on his witting style while ignoring a another members...


----------



## ponyboy

i had a 2003 f350 disel because the f-250 disel extended can short bed a plow would void the warrenty you had to go to a 350 to get the warrenty. i have a 2008 tundra crew max might put a mid weight 7'.5 western pow on it, my friend has the double cab w a plow and loves it. find a good dealer and the will not void the warenty, my dealer is willing to split the cost of the plow so that more landscapers will see me with a plow on the truck(i also plow the dealers lot) they are trying to sell more to lcos, i might not sure yet


----------



## B&B

ponyboy;597947 said:


> i have a 2008 tundra crew max might put a mid weight 7'.5 western pow on it, my friend has the double cab w a plow and loves it. find a good dealer and the will not void the warenty, my dealer is willing to split the cost of the plow so that more landscapers will see me with a plow on the truck(i also plow the dealers lot) they are trying to sell more to lcos, i might not sure yet


For your sake I hope the dealer is also willing to split the liability cost with you as well. :salute:


----------



## ponyboy

what liability cost this truck is built better than my old 2008 f150 i say old because in a 35mph accident with a 95 civic i tboned him my truck was totaled the fram got bent (was not my fault) these are heavy trucks built better than most think, i would never buy another light duty ford again(or chevy or dodge)


----------



## B&B

ponyboy;598002 said:


> what liability cost this truck is built better than my old 2008 f150


 The liability for that fact that a midweight isn't a Western recommended plow for your truck. So if you go against the recommendation and install a plow that exceeds the FAWR of the truck it doesn't matter how "well built" it is...it's someones liability regardless.


----------



## ponyboy

so all the f 250 like my old one who is responsible for them


----------



## basher

how old, pre-94?


----------



## linycctitan

2 months & still no pics!!

Interesting!! Look what I just found! http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=597926&postcount=1


----------



## Mark13

linycctitan;598294 said:


> Interesting!! Look what I just found! http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=597926&postcount=1


Ya, I saw that also a while ago. I was going to bring something up about it but I forgot.


----------



## elite1msmith

BLIZARD BUSTERS;566940 said:


> This saterday i am going to pick up my new western 7.5 western mvp it is going on my new 2008 tundra dc they told me this is not recommended but if they seen all the **** i do with this truck they would be suprised i put this truck to the test many times alreadybut you havent plowed with it,.... a minivan can haul and tow...also , but you wouldnt plow with it and the toyota deal i bought it from has a 8.5 boss v plow on theres and it works fineor so they told you....remember they dont have to drive it fare or fast on the highway , and they will probl dump it ever 2 yrs for a new one i also got the extended warranty that says its void if u snowplow but when i bought it they wrote it into the deal warranty will cover all plowinggood luck on that,,, i bet it will never happen i will post pics soon as i get it put onstill nothing? might be a week or so i dont know though about how i am going to runa adouble battery setup though i already hava 130 amp alternator but maybe someone on here can help


B&B is right about the liability thing 100%
Pony boy, if you put a plow on your truck , and it is not recommened by the truck , and plow manufacture... and you hit someone , and kill them .... ill bet you $500 right now, that you loss big time in court.... the dealers are not dumb, they will make you sign that your going against the reommendations for that up fit

your truck lost against a civic... the biggest peace of metal can be bent if its hit the right way... so it doesnt matter

and plowing with a 1500 isnt the best thing in the world either.


----------



## Camden

Got any pics yet? You've had the plow on for a couple months now so you must've had the chance to snap some nice pictures wesport


----------



## EricD701




----------



## basher

elite1msmith;602873 said:


> the dealers are not dumb, they will make you sign that your going against the reommendations for that up fit.


You cann't sign any paper that will limit the dealers liability, the best you can hope for is finding a stupid, uneducated or uncaring dealer willing to join you in court for the couple bucks profit the install would make him.


----------



## tls22

Any pics?:waving:


----------



## William B.

Here is one with a Boss V on it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Toyo...ryZ39418QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

